# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Kush është sporti juaj më i preferuar?

## SUPERSTAR_N1

Nje Teme Mjaft E Lehte Me Dy Fjale Mund Te Thoni Sportin Tuaj Te Preferuar!

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

FUTBOLLI FUTBOLLI

----------


## erv

hej po te thosh dy ka na nje gje..,

football & boxing......,

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Dy akoma me mire :P

----------


## karamelja

Futbolli dhe Volejbolli!!

----------


## Estella

#1 Vollyball
# 2 noti
# 3 Futbolli (soccer)
# 4 Hockey
# 5 basketball
#6 American Futball e me rradhe...te gjithe te tjeret jane prapa liste

----------


## shigjeta

1.Volebolli
2.Futbolli (soccer )
3.Tenisi  
4.Noti
etj me radhe

----------


## cristal

football dhe volejbolli

.....................edhe wresling
shnet

----------


## AlbRoma

Futbolli & Tenisi

Ju faleminderit!

----------


## VAZELOS

Formula_1 , Futbolli dhe Basketbolli

Kaq kisha per te then.

----------


## karamelja

cristal do you watch the rock?

----------


## Eros

Hockey????
Cha thoni ju o???
Shqiperia as nuk e njeh Hockey-in jo po tna dali ndonje tani e tna thote Baseball.lol nuk ka si FUTBOLLI(soccer)

1.futbolli(soccer)
2.futbolli(soccer)
3.Futbolli(soccer)
4.formula one
5.ciklizem

----------


## Eros

karamelja the rock????
lol po WWE nuk eshte sport eshte show.Mos i ngaterroni sportet me teatret tani.Ato aty jane aktor keta te tjeret jane lojtare. ka shume ndryshim.edhe persa i perket me te mirit aty eshte Jeff Hardy

----------


## Luani Kuqezi

1. FUTBOLLI
2. BASKETBOLLI
3. FORMULA 1
4. CIKLIZEM
5.TENNIS

P.S KAM NJA 1,5 VJET KETU NE TORONTO DHE KETO VDESIN PER HOCKEY AQ SA TA MARRIN SHPIRTIN NE RRUGE, NE PALLAT, NE SHKOLLE ME ATO KRENARITE E TYRE BOSHE. KURSE UNE SI SUPER-FANS I 5 TE MESIPERMEVE SIDOMOS FUTBOLLIT KUPTOHET AJO, KAM PARE VETEM 10 MINUTA HOCKEY NE NDESHJEN E KANADASE ME AMERIKEN PER OLIMPIADEN E SALT LAKE CITY SEPSE NA DETYRUAN NE SHKOLLE DHE ME MIRE ISHTE PER MUA TE KISHIM ORE BOSH :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :shkelje syri:  
SA PER MAPLE LEAFSAT E TORONTOS DHE ATE SKUADREN E MIRE TE DITROIDIT QE FITOKA TE GJITHA AS QE ME ESHTE BERE VONE ME PARE ASNJE SEKONDE. ESHTE SPORT IDIOT, ME ROB QE ECIN NE AKULL SHPEJT SA TE MARRIN MEND DHE VETEM ZIHEN SI BUDALLENJ, PLUS QE DUHET TE KESH EKUIPAZH PER TA LUAJTUR DHE TA SHPIF TE VESHESH GJITHATO RROBA SA TE MARRIN FRYMEN.
JEPI FUTBOLLI, JEMI EUROPIANE DHE SHQIPETARE APO S'JEMI? :djall sarkastik:

----------


## cristal

karamelja...........hi nuk te kam kthyer pergjigje se nuk isha futur te ky forum nejse..........ti me pyete a shoh the rock.......sigurisht dhe kam qen tifoze e cmendur por tani jo sepse me pelqen triple h.............per ERENIK: eshte s'eshte sport wrestling serisht shume njerez jan te cmendur pas tij...shnet te gjitheve

----------


## Denisa

1. Tenisi
2. Noti
3. Patinazhi

Toronto Maple Leafs i shikoj vetem kur luan Domi (meqe eshte shqiptar edhe i perdor shum brylat dhe grushtat, edhe un maroj me pa icik grusht...lol...)

----------


## ChuChu

Une kam qene ne skuader basketballi qysh ne klase te dyte fillore (se kam qene si kercu i gjate kshu...e akoma jam), madje kam qene dhe kapitene skuadre. Nese ndonjeri ka qejf me be nje ndeshje te na jape nje holla. Une, Alvi, Orioni e tim shoq jena gati. Volleyball pastaj kam lujt extensivisht ne gjimnaz, dhe aty kerdine bej (L), mjere kush eshte matane rrjetes.

----------


## wow

Volleyball, soccer, tennis.

----------


## Estella

Jam dakord per hapjen e nje skuadre volleybolli nga antaret e forumit.
edhe une kam luajtur vollyball prej kohesh.....mjere kush kap toin e sherbimit tim. hahahahahah

----------


## peshkatari

-Gjimnastika 
 -Atletika

   I kam ushtruar vete dhe kam fituar kategorine e pare ne gjimnastike. (Sigurisht nese e kuptoni se çfare eshte kategoria e pare ne gjimnastike.)

----------

